# Ulitimate RC Shootout



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

This is it


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Is that Alvin mountain in the background of that third pic? 

Always good to have some more races in the area.


----------



## Runamok (Aug 10, 2010)

TX_Punisher said:


> Is that Alvin mountain in the background of that third pic?
> 
> Always good to have some more races in the area.


 Best Waste mountain range even


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Could you explain this a little more? Pardon me if it's a stupid question, but are we just looking for who can run the fastest lap or ???


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ultimate RC*



Courtney Vaughan said:


> Could you explain this a little more? Pardon me if it's a stupid question, but are we just looking for who can run the fastest lap or ???


 NO this is it race time hope to have a huge turnout.:fireworks


----------



## karl j (Mar 15, 2011)

as i understand it we will have a standard race and after anyone who wants can take part in a 10 min marshall urself race i believe there are prizes for both race that day


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

*Lets see a show of hands*

I will be there who else will


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

christmas racing said:


> I will be there who else will


Happy Birthday! :doowapsta


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

Still a ways away but I'll try.

Also, there's a Texas section at R/C Tech. Although there's not much action there, I'd still start posting this type of stuff there. 

Wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification Karl.

The race has been added to the schedule. PM me if you guys have other dates you want added for the next schedule update in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Count me in.. I could use the setup time getting my car ready for the finals!


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

*Race Race Race*

Thanks Gary Looks like I might be in St. Charles L A working if not i will be there for sure . Hope to see you all there happy racing .:rotfl: :doowapsta


----------



## christmas racing (Sep 1, 2010)

ok


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ultimate RC Shootout*

The classes we will run are as follows.
1/8 Nitro Buggy expert
1/8 Nitro Buggy sportsman
1/8 E Buggy expert
1/8 E Buggy sportsman
1/8 Nitro Truggy
1/10 Short Course
Beginer Novice open class

All classes will be rewarded for 1st 2nd & 3rd

Sponsers confirmed as of now are:
Castle Creations 
AKA Racing


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Trophies*

All trophies are on there way for all classes.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am going to try and make this one too. 8th for sure, SC maybe.


----------



## Runamok (Aug 10, 2010)

Guess it's time to break the cherry. I will be there to race!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

monsterslash said:


> This is it


Lance, count Todd & I in, if ya can think of anything needed for the event I can set you up with, or have done

-713-553-0404/713-686-FAST. Looking fwd to the event!:brew:


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Trophies*

We are adding E Truggy to this event also.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*castle has sent 4 of these*

WHO COULD NOT USE THIS


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*ULTIMATE RC*

THE SPONSORS ARE


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

monsterslash said:


> We are adding E Truggy to this event also.


BUMP


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Trophies*

Trophies


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

You could post here also: http://www.***********/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=77

You could contact maybe a mod and have that section renamed. I'm sure people will start asking questions there as it get's closer to the finals.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Less than 7 days away can't wait for this one.


----------



## TX_Punisher (Jul 16, 2011)

What days will you guys be doing track maintenance this week?


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking at starting on the track Wed. around 6:30 PM


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone else going to this? Maybe Monsterslash could update the title with the date since it's this weekend? The track is staying the same right? Just maintenance?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ill be there. it has the date on the flyer, in the post


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm going for sure!!


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ultimate RC Shootout*

The classes we will run are as follows.
1/8 Nitro Buggy expert
1/8 Nitro Buggy sportsman
1/8 E Buggy expert
1/8 E Buggy sportsman
1/8 Nitro Truggy
1/8 E Truggy
1/10 Short Course
Beginer Novice open class

All classes will have Trophies for 1st 2nd & 3rd

Raffle Give aways

Sponsors confirmed as of now are:
Castle Creations 
AKA Racing 
Victory RC


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ultimate RC Shootout*

Let's see what else we can stir up lets raffle off a new SC10 4X4 tickets will be available at the track 5 dollars each or 5 for 20.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Dang, I have to work again this weekend too!:hairout:


This whole earning money thing is really messing up my spending money thing.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't make it eithier, but my brother and 2 others are planning on still going! Hope you guys have a great race, those are some good looking trophies- hate to miss this one...


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

My work schedule changed looks like I'll make it tomorrow!


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Track is in great shape!! See ya there tomorrow.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I'm planning on going. Of course, neither one of my cars are put together right now. If I can get my lazy behind in gear, go out in the garage and work on the cars I'll be there...


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll be heading out tomorrow also.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I've got the same issue like Damon, but I have to make some before I can spend some, you guys have fun!


Ryan, its ok to miss this race as they don't have a sandbagger class..lol:tongue:


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Wat u talkin bout "king-o'-baggers" I never caught ya last race I don't think? I was just in everyone's way....


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Goods racin. Thanks to the ultimate crew for a good track that lasted all day. I had fun.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Yep. Track was great and the changes made to the driver's stand are really nice. No more need for a stool on the stand and a visor to block the evening Sun.

Good job on the race-directing Lance & Karl. Thanks for putting it all together and making for a nice race day.


----------



## JakeD (May 27, 2007)

Fun day of racing, Track was in perfect condition big thanks to lance and karl for all the hard work put into the track/race. Hopefully there will be a bigger turnout next time.


----------



## karl j (Mar 15, 2011)

:flag:like to say thanks to all that showed up hope yall enjoy the giveaways everyone got we will let you know about the next one it was a blast. And a special thanks to victory r/c russle and jake,castle creations and AKA.thanks again for your support looking forword to the next one


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes the track was in great shape. It was nice and smooth. Plus the watering in between rounds made for a lot of traction during qualifying. I had a lot fun.


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*The results*

Here you go


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Rob, when did you get a flashlight? Any nitro action, i guess you guys combined classes yesterday?


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*some pix*

lookin good


----------



## monsterslash (Aug 4, 2010)

*more*

more


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

hated to miss it, everyone I have spoken to said the track was in the best shape they had ever seen! excellent job guys!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I heard Reavis was tearing it up in that new ECO. Guess he will have to dump all that AE and join the Mafia. We just gotta get Jake into one now.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

killerkustoms said:


> Rob, when did you get a flashlight? Any nitro action, i guess you guys combined classes yesterday?


No flashlight, pure nitro for me. Had to combine to make a class. It's a shame to the track was really nice! To make it fair I ran slicks during the quals, you know to give the electrics a chance .. Then Mr. Hotrod was nice enough to let me borrow some tires. Thanks Bryan didn't mean to beat ya with your own tires, ha.... Thanks to lance and Karl for putting this race on, they put a lot of hard work into it and supplying us with the opp to win a trophy and some good prizes from the sponsors, thanks for the rims!

Ready for the next one.


----------

